# Incra magna lock router plate MDF template



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi to viewers in Australia only
does anyone have a second hand, and for sale,mdf template for the incra magna lock router plate for fitting the aluminium router plate into a table. Since our government here in Australia devalued the Aus dollar prices have soared for US purchases.

If so please contact me with the details 

regards
Peteroo


----------



## Brian William Millen (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi , have the template you require still have not used it for my own plate .
[email protected]


----------



## Guy Cox (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that icra has the dimensions of a frame on their site that will permit you to route the recess. One that is done, is a simple matter to use it as a reference to route the through hole.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I believe it is the same as the plate on the Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift. I made my own template. Easy to do. The first picture shows the various bits I used and the second shows the template itself. Here are the steps I took:

- routed out the through opening using a straight bit with a bushing against the template shown in the second picture. cut was about 3/8" deep.
- used a jig saw to cut out the opening
- used a trim bit with a bearing to clean up the through cut from the other side
- then used a rabbet bit to make the actual plate opening from the top. 

You could adapt the template to use a 1/2" pattern bit instead of a straight bit if bushings don't work for you. A pattern bit might make it easier to align the template halves but you will need to make it smaller.


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you very much Phil.


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Guy


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Brian. I have done the job now.


----------

